# Five New Photographers Added to Famed Canon Explorers of Light Program



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 2, 2020)

> MELVILLE, NY, October 1, 2020 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the addition of five photographers to its famed Explorers of Light (EOL) program. Lara Jade, Lynsey Weatherspoon, Kahran & Regis Bethencourt (CreativeSoul), and Atiba Jefferson will join 33 other photographers in the program. Each photographer brings their own refreshing blend of art and creativity by capturing life and culture from perspectives that are uniquely their own.
> 
> For more than 25 years, members of Canon’s EOL program have shared their knowledge and vision with the photographic community and consumers alike. Whether it is photojournalism, fashion, outdoor and nature, sports, or portraiture, their collective visions have given us unique perspectives of the world and helped hone the skills of professional photographers and enthusiasts through a series of educational initiatives within the program. As photography has evolved over time, so too has Canon’s EOL program...



Continue reading...


----------



## lovelife (Oct 2, 2020)

*Lara Jade *has RF lenses and Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R but does not have an EOS R camera. How is she able to use those?


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 2, 2020)

lovelife said:


> *Lara Jade *has RF lenses and Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R but does not have an EOS R camera. How is she able to use those?



Probably waiting for her R5 like everyone else lol


----------



## CanonOregon (Oct 2, 2020)

Ha! I was wondering about that myself! Maybe the RF-Ef adaptor IS coming! Or are they just for 'looks'!


----------



## Iwasaki (Oct 4, 2020)

Congrats to Creative Soul - such genuine and humble people.


----------

